# TranceTechnoSoundbanks.com soundware shop



## TTS (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi!
Here is Lukas from http://trancetechnosoundbanks.com/

In my soundware shop there's more than 35 soundbanks for more than 20 synths including Massive, Zebra,Tone 2 Synths,luSH-101,Dune,Tubeohm Synths,Synthmaster and many more !!!

My soundbanks are great for any kinf of EDM music and also for Movie trailers or soundtracks,- Game music ,- Ambient,Chillout and Industrial music also.

All soundbanks are divided into 7 categories:
1.Monsterpack-minimum 220 presets 
2.Largepacks-minimum 150presets 
3.Standardpacks-minimum 128 presets 
4.Tematic packs-created for special type of music,- for example House or Trance.
5.Layers-special packs where I used layering technique
6.Trance Leads Recreations-well known released trance tracks leads recretions soundbanks
7.Bundled packs with lower prices

All of those packs also includes midi files for every demo and Fl Studio Flp files.

*Last updates are: *
-*Massive House Music Soundbank* 
http://trancetechnosoundbanks.com/index ... ank-detail
https://soundcloud.com/ttssoundware/tts ... ouse-music
-*Zebra 2 Modern Trance Layers *
http://trancetechnosoundbanks.com/index ... ack-detail
https://soundcloud.com/trancetechnosoun ... anks-com-5
-*Nemesis Techno and House music soundpacks*
http://trancetechnosoundbanks.com/index ... ank-detail
https://soundcloud.com/ttssoundware/tts ... ouse-music
http://trancetechnosoundbanks.com/index ... ank-detail
https://soundcloud.com/ttssoundware/tts ... chno-music

I do also have a promotion for Christmas time and New Year:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3755570
I wish You all best in Christmas time!!!
Lukas
TTS


----------



## TTS (Apr 17, 2014)

I am having easter promo from tommorrow. Here are details:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3785123
More than 50 % off regular price.


----------

